# tips for working and laminating poplar



## radioflyer (Dec 21, 2008)

Any particular advice for working with poplar?

I need to laminate three sections to carve with a duplicator.

I was looking for tips for glue the project will be treated with tng oil after it is worked with alcohol dies and then topped off with wax.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI radioflyer

Yes and no,,this just a small tip 

Don't use it if it has the green marks ( off color ) marks in it, ruff it up with some 80 or 60 grit sand paper just b/4 glue up..




======



radioflyer said:


> Any particular advice for working with poplar?
> 
> I need to laminate three sections to carve with a duplicator.
> 
> I was looking for tips for glue the project will be treated with tng oil after it is worked with alcohol dies and then topped off with wax.


----------

